# eurojet pcv fix



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

just did my first commute with it.
before on revo boost 6, i would get horrible under 30mpg on the highway. so i ran boost 2 all the time for commuting.
installed the pcv fix, and boost 6 now gets even better mpg than boost 2 before the fix.
is this normal? becusae i like it.
and you should get it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to eurojet, and john @ 20squared.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (vrsix kevin)*

We had customers who reported no symptoms of their G PCV valve leaking yet, who still noticed 1-2 psi increase after the PCV fix we supply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to hear its working for you.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_just did my first commute with it.
before on revo boost 6, i would get horrible under 30mpg on the highway. so i ran boost 2 all the time for commuting.
installed the pcv fix, and boost 6 now gets even better mpg than boost 2 before the fix.
is this normal? becusae i like it.
and you should get it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to eurojet, and john @ 20squared.
nice http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

my g pcv was functioning perfectly as well.
i am impressed that a simple check valve out performs some overengineered thing from germany.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

i just received mine yesterday. i've been hearing and seeing nothing but good reviews so i cant wait to see for myself. i'll comment after i install it this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We had customers who reported no symptoms of their G PCV valve leaking yet, who still noticed 1-2 psi increase after the PCV fix we supply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to hear its working for you.

maybe i was one of them. i didnt have a problem with the new g valve, but i still did the fix and i could tell a lil of difference. now i get about 33-34 mpg @80mph


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (rysskii3)*

Ive installed a couple G revisions here and tested them before hand, and none of them were total check valves, I think VW designed them to bleed a small amount of pressure in, and they just started failing at a higher PSI. Unless I got a freak batch of bad revisions....


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix ([email protected])*

Can i just install the eurojet pcv fix and not worry about what condition the original pcv is in? Also would it matter if my car has the old breather tube without the checkvalve?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
now i get about 33-34 mpg @80mph

I've seen a bunch of people claim this and unless my car is totally different, or you're going down a hill for the entire trip, I don't see how its possible. At 80mph, cruise controlled, ac off, temps in the 60-70's, I'd expect to see sub 30 mpg's... Probably 27ish. I recently drove my car straight on 800ish mile trip, keeping the cruise control around 65-75, and at the end of the trip (estimated 99% highway) I just broke 29mpg's.








Some have said the new winter mix of gasoline has an impact on MPG's, so I'm not sure if that contributed to my low numbers at all.


_Modified by Arin at 9:23 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_Can i just install the eurojet pcv fix and not worry about what condition the original pcv is in? Also would it matter if my car has the old breather tube without the checkvalve? 

Yes & No.
The OEM pcv assembly basically has two check valves in it. The new G version only has 1 and relocates the 2nd one to the new style breather tube with check valve. By installing the EJ fix, you are replacing / supplementing the front check valve. You can also replace the rear one if you wish while retaining the old PCV setup.
Dave


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We had customers who reported no symptoms of their G PCV valve leaking yet, who still noticed 1-2 psi increase after the PCV fix we supply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to hear its working for you.

whats the fundamental issue with the PCV valve on the MkV's? 
where is it? what is the primary purpose of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Yes & No.
The OEM pcv assembly basically has two check valves in it. The new G version only has 1 and relocates the 2nd one to the new style breather tube with check valve. By installing the EJ fix, you are replacing / supplementing the front check valve. You can also replace the rear one if you wish while retaining the old PCV setup.
Dave

Also, if you purchase the G revision including the metal breather tube on the back side, make suure you install the front side PCV assembly at the same time or you will have a massive vacuum leak....







Only took me a second to figure out and remember, but hey throwing it out there....


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I recently drove my car straight on 800ish mile trip, keeping the cruise control around 65-75, and at the end of the trip (estimated 99% highway) I just broke 29mpg's.








Some have said the new winter mix of gasoline has an impact on MPG's, so I'm not sure if that contributed to my low numbers at all.

_Modified by Arin at 9:23 AM 11-28-2007_

I Did a 2500 miles last week going these same speeds using the cruise , I went 447 miles and 8 straight hours on one tank full, averaged to a hair under 36 MPG







. Ill load and post up pic's from my MFA .
P.s. 
Back on topic I have the Euro-jet PCV fix from 20 square that i put on before the trip it works perfect and Im using less than 1/2 the amount of oil I normally have to add between oil changes.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
I Did a 2500 miles last week going these same speeds using the cruise , I went 447 miles and 8 straight hours on one tank full, averaged to a hair under 36 MPG







. Ill load and post up pic's from my MFA .
P.s. 
Back on topic I have the Euro-jet PCV fix from 20 square that i put on before the trip it works perfect and Im using less than 1/2 the amount of oil I normally have to add between oil changes.







Bob.G


Great to hear! Glad you like it Bob


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also, if you purchase the G revision including the metal breather tube on the back side, make suure you install the front side PCV assembly at the same time or you will have a massive vacuum leak....







Only took me a second to figure out and remember, but hey throwing it out there....



So the best/cheapest route is just install the eurojet pcv fix.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I've seen a bunch of people claim this and unless my car is totally different, or you're going down a hill for the entire trip, I don't see how its possible. At 80mph, cruise controlled, ac off, temps in the 60-70's, I'd expect to see sub 30 mpg's... Probably 27ish. I recently drove my car straight on 800ish mile trip, keeping the cruise control around 65-75, and at the end of the trip (estimated 99% highway) I just broke 29mpg's.









Some have said the new winter mix of gasoline has an impact on MPG's, so I'm not sure if that contributed to my low numbers at all.

_Modified by Arin at 9:23 AM 11-28-2007_

i use shell 91 oct gas. i drive on a straight road with out big hills, and at 80 i get 33-34mpg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (rysskii3)*

We've got 75 more Eurojet PCV Fixes coming next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chernandez (May 4, 2007)

if the car gets 1-2 psi more of boost, then the pcv does increase performance?


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (chernandez)*

It will only increase performance if there is a problem with the oem pcv system, so no to answer your question. I have the mcmaster valve rigged up but I plan on getting the eurojet fix because it looks much cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Tom16v)*

yes you arent getting 1-2 psi from no where, you are just getting back those PSI that were being leaked past a semi functioning OEM PCV valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've got 75 more Eurojet PCV Fixes coming next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

can't wait i ordered mine last week


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix ([email protected])*

I am interested in this fix as a n00b tuner b/c it looks cheap and easy to install, but I wasn't sure about the benefits... This thread is helping me decide to go for it. Even though I place my trust in the VW engineers, I have come across some poor opinions regarding the OEM PCV and DVs. 
Btw, what is the "G" PCV Valve you guys are referring to? 
(PS - 20squared is prolly gonna be my main stop for mods simply b/c I'm an anal hipster that doesn't want anything to do with the majority of tuning crap I've seen out there. It may be foolish to say so, but my final deciding factor against an EVOMS intake and engine cover was their silly circa-1997 logo pasted all over everything. Who designed that outdated tribal piece of crap? Spider Man? I love my GTI, but in now way want to be associated with anything "Fast and Furious". Many people like myself appreciate a well designed site and overall company image... Kudos to you guys for keeping things tasteful.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (vrsix kevin)*

Where can this be purchased? I checked the 20something site and pcv fix says, coming soon.
It seems quite a few people here have it already.
I think my car is basically terrible next to when I took it off the lot. I'm starting with this to determine if I'm keeping it another year. I have an 2006. Is this year specific?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (Halloween)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halloween* »_Where can this be purchased? I checked the 20something site and pcv fix says, coming soon.
It seems quite a few people here have it already.
I think my car is basically terrible next to when I took it off the lot. I'm starting with this to determine if I'm keeping it another year. I have an 2006. Is this year specific?

Here is the link to purchase directly on our website.
http://www.20squared.com/catal...d=379
Does not say "coming soon" anywhere on there.
It is not year specific.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (saucer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saucer* »_
Btw, what is the "G" PCV Valve you guys are referring to? 

There are several "revised" PCV setups from VW, of which none seem to be designed to handle higher boost levels. The "G" is just one of those revisions.


----------



## airforcefocus (May 6, 2003)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
i use shell 91 oct gas. i drive on a straight road with out big hills, and at 80 i get 33-34mpg

Doc, I also use Shell 91 and at 80mph I'm at 33 MPG. I have tested it to Vegas many times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wbrownvi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds awesome there is nothing wrong with my PCV but I ordered one of these from 20 squared anyways and it was back ordered...still waiting for it to get here but I can't wait to install it with all this praise I am hearing....thumbs up to Eurojet!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (wbrownvi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (wbrownvi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wbrownvi* »_Sounds awesome there is nothing wrong with my PCV but I ordered one of these from 20 squared anyways and it was back ordered...still waiting for it to get here but I can't wait to install it with all this praise I am hearing....thumbs up to Eurojet!! 

same here







any idea word on when we can expect shipment EJ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (saucer)*

Im at the mercy of the CNC machines guys, also still waiting on the new silicone to arrive.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Im at the mercy of the CNC machines guys, also still waiting on the new silicone to arrive.

get more machines


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I BELIEVE IM GOIN TO B ORDERING ONE OF THESE VERY SOON IM GOING REVO ON SATURDAY AND DONT WANNA HURT ANYTHING YET


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

This won't hurt anything. We wouldn't be selling this product, at the staggering volume that we have been if it did.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This won't hurt anything. We wouldn't be selling this product, at the staggering volume that we have been if it did.









you should be selling them to the vw production line cuz everyone should get one of these


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone here have a B**ch of a time puttin the tube on the top intake valve?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

Wndex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes things nice and slick, and then dries up and leaves no residue to let it slide off down the road.


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn, i gotta swing by there to pick one of those up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wbrownvi (Aug 31, 2007)

Dang CNC machines...hopefully I will get mine by the end of the week so I can have some good fun this weekend(= haha


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

Anyone have any install instructions? And why don't I see this item on eurojet's own website?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Anyone have any install instructions? And why don't I see this item on eurojet's own website?

Pull the old hose off and put the EJ PCV (20squared.com, hope you don't mind me borrowing your pic) on like this...








May have to use some alcohol/windex on the silicone edges to allow it to fully slide on the OEM connections.


----------



## matt225 (Nov 24, 2007)

does the engine cover fit with this installed?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (matt225)*

Re: engine cover, it should fit underneath, looks the same as the original "fix" by DigitalHippie, but with a metal check valve instead.
I just ordered one from 20 Squared too, even though my PCV is not showing the blown symptoms, i.e., oil around oil cap.
Cannot wait to get back the (slight) lost boost and MPG's.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

if my pcv is bad do i need to replace the entire 
valve or is the ej fix good enough


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_if my pcv is bad do i need to replace the entire 
valve or is the ej fix good enough

I think our cars have both check vavles in the PCV housing itself, so I don't think we have to worry about the check valve in the hose towards the back of the engine. With that being said, I believe that the EJ PCV Fix should alleviate any problems you may be experience from a failed PCV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## airNwater (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Im at the mercy of the CNC machines guys

I can help you in this department!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Im at the mercy of the CNC machines guys, also still waiting on the new silicone to arrive.

Still backordered! Thank you 20Squared for taking care of the free shipping. (I ordered yesterday - 12/4/2007 - after seeing the Free Shipping on another 20Squared thread without noticing the fine print which provided that the Free Shipping starts today 12/5/2007.)


----------



## 818tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (vrsix kevin)*

I just ordered my pcv fix from 20 squared today. I cant untill I get it and install it. I just blew my first pvc valve. It was a G valve. I replaced it with the new rev E valve(g is discontinued).I wonder how long till I receive my order , here in SoCal from 20 squared??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (818tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *818tech* »_I just ordered my pcv fix from 20 squared today. I cant untill I get it and install it. I just blew my first pvc valve. It was a G valve. I replaced it with the new rev E valve(g is discontinued).I wonder how long till I receive my order , here in SoCal from 20 squared??

As noted a couple of times, we are currently waiting on our shipment of them from Eurojet. As soon as we receive them, they will be going right back out the door. UPS is usually 5-6 days to CA once we receive it and ship it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i just ordered my PCV fix last night but i never got a conformation emal or anything... should i have gotten one?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i just ordered my PCV fix last night but i never got a conformation emal or anything... should i have gotten one?

Did you order it from us? If so, as long as you entered in your email address correctly, our system automatically sends out confirmation, order update, and tracking number emails.
EDIT: Now that I look back, we did get a couple of "bounce back" emails from you (Devin Trachtman). Shoot me an IM or email and I'll help you get that taken care of.


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can I ask about the check valve EJ has chosen for this kit? There's a similar DIY out now over on GolfMkV.comhttp://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...=8952 and I am hoping the EJ valve will perform better than the McMaster plastic valve chosen by the author. 
...Not planning on canceling my order








I would just like to know how the "professional" kit compares....


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

the ej valve is ALL metal.
and it looks tough too. the internals are all metal minus the o-rings.


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any word yet on when the new kits will be shipping? I'll take red hoses btw... if they're the same quality as the black


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: eurojet pcv fix (saucer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saucer* »_
It may be foolish to say so, but my final deciding factor against an EVOMS intake and engine cover was their silly circa-1997 logo pasted all over everything. Who designed that outdated tribal piece of crap? Spider Man? I love my GTI, but in now way want to be associated with anything "Fast and Furious". Many people like myself appreciate a well designed site and overall company image... Kudos to you guys for keeping things tasteful.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if a tribal logo (which is nice by the way) that is kept under the hood of your car that almost no one is going to see is stopping you from getting an intake with nice gains and performance benefits, then i suggest you go see your psychologist ASAP


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (saucer)*

DH's fix is $25. idk about you, but id rather spend $45 for peace of mind from a RELIABLE and great tuner (eurojet). if you look at their other products you can see its top notch stuff. i understand your concern but for 70 bucks its more peae of mind than anything else. if that ghetto ass fix goes wrong, the dealer will tell you to talk to the wall about any problems you have.


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypnotica003* »_DH's fix is $25. idk about you, but id rather spend $45 for peace of mind from a RELIABLE and great tuner (eurojet). if you look at their other products you can see its top notch stuff. i understand your concern but for 70 bucks its more peae of mind than anything else. if that ghetto ass fix goes wrong, the dealer will tell you to talk to the wall about any problems you have.

Totally agree. I put in my EJ order a few days before finding that DIY & I can't wait to get it. I was just wondering how it compared to the cheaper fix... only wanted to reassure myself that I wasn't blowing money on a "name brand" kit. 
Oh, and my shrink is on vacation








I feel good, I feel great, I feel wonderful. I feel good, I feel great, I feel wonderful...


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (saucer)*

ship these yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (dan the welder)*

We are still waiting on our shipment from Eurojet. Unfortunately things have been delayed a bit.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah what he said and learn to spell


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypnotica003* »_if that ghetto ass fix goes wrong, the dealer will tell you to talk to the wall about any problems you have.

What, you think your dealer is going to warranty the EJ fix or anything it affects? Good luck with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (bcze1)*

No, but since our fix does not require you to cut up your stock pieces, you can take ouyrs off and snap the OEM hose back on and bring it in Ninja style








I arrived this morning to a large box from the CNC shop, We will be assembling these today and shipping them out to our retailers ASAP!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, but since our fix does not require you to cut up your stock pieces, you can take ouyrs off and snap the OEM hose back on and bring it in Ninja style








I arrived this morning to a large box from the CNC shop, We will be assembling these today and shipping them out to our retailers ASAP!

get off the internet and get cracking







can't wait for 20 squared to send out my eurojet exhaust, intercooler, and pcv fix...til then i will have to sit in my garage drinkin







's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
get off the internet and get cracking







can't wait for 20 squared to send out my eurojet exhaust, intercooler, and pcv fix...til then i will have to sit in my garage drinkin







's

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You have PM.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You have PM.

never got your pm home slice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
never got your pm home slice









How about now?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

...Good!


----------



## metaltyphoon (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Question.. does this pcv valve differ from a passat 08 ?? Please let me know because that's the only thing holding me back in ordering. Thank you


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (metaltyphoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metaltyphoon* »_Question.. does this pcv valve differ from a passat 08 ?? Please let me know because that's the only thing holding me back in ordering. Thank you

if its a 200hp transverse 2.0t.. it should be the same.
correct me if im wrong, however.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

i just ordered one today, when will i get it?


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i ordered mine on the 4th and im still waiting, it says backordered when i track it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i ordered mine on the 4th and im still waiting, it says backordered when i track it

As explained on the last page the PCV's have been delayed from Eurojet. I was told earlier today from [email protected] that our shipment has left their location and is en route to us. We can guarantee that as soon as they enter the door here, they will be leaving the same day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

shipping with the new silicone yet? i am in on this batch already.
thanks


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i received your e-mail











_Modified by NEW2B at 5:03 AM 12-15-2007_


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

As advertised in this thread - the hoses ARE pretty damn tough to get on. Even with some Windex, I was only able to get them just a hair past the widest flange point on the OEM connectors. 
Has anyone else left them tightened at this point? I've cussed myself hoarse, and am pretty sure those hoses aren't going to come loose, but I will try to redo it if anyone thinks it's absolutely vital to get them a half inch further. I have no idea what psi this connection is handling...


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (saucer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saucer* »_As advertised in this thread - the hoses ARE pretty damn tough to get on. Even with some Windex, I was only able to get them just a hair past the widest flange point on the OEM connectors. 
Has anyone else left them tightened at this point? I've cussed myself hoarse, and am pretty sure those hoses aren't going to come loose, but I will try to redo it if anyone thinks it's absolutely vital to get them a half inch further. I have no idea what psi this connection is handling...

my hoses ripped trying to reinstall the valve.
use some kind of oil or grease, windex wont work too good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (saucer)*

With a chip its seeing at least 20 psi, or more.
As long as the silicone is past the barb, and the clamps are lightly tightened you should be fine. If you have an issue let us know, when the new silicone arrives we can replace it for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

To: Eurojet and/or 20Squared, any advice as to what lube that can be safely used to get the silicone hoses on?
I ordered mine on 12/4/2007 and will be getting it tomorrow; I plan to install it as soon as I get an answer to the above question.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Windex, or the like, its soapy for a few seconds, then evaporates and leaves no residue to cause it to slip off later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

All the PCV's coming from us are pre-assembled in terms of the hoses on the valve itself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

So if this PCV check were to blow off, would I just noticed an immediate decrease in boost and maybe throw a CEL, or would it be something more severe?
I'm afraid my paranoia isn't going to let me drive without replacing this damn thing to make sure the hoses are way past the barbs...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (saucer)*

If the intake mani side does, yes no boost. If the valve cover side did it would just mean oil vapor in the engine bay
Let us know if you are having any issues


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

Well the components looks pretty damn solid, so if there are any problems, I'm sure they would be my fault. ;p
Would it help to warm up my engine to try and redo the connection? I would think the hoses may strech over those barbs a bit easier if they were warmed up - or does silicon not heat very easily?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (saucer)*

Most likely you just need to hit the gym, or else you can try to bash it on to the bungs with your purse








Kidding
If you have any issues, we will have larger Inner Diameteter silicone soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't even have my new car yet... But I am already intrigued by this part if it's going to increase my MPG on the freeway (I wouldn't mind getting 32-34mpg as that's what I get now....in a Plymouth Neon though...).
I assume this fix will fit on the Audi A3 2.0T (same engine and cover so I assume it hooks up and fits under the cover the same)? Will these kind of MPG gains work on a stock engine or is it mainly designed for chipped/modded cars?
If this will work on a stock A3, fit under the cover, and give me 32-34MPG while driving to work, I might as well order one before I even have my car!


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (eger)*

Well I've been making the same 90 mile drive each week on country highway. I run about 65-70mph on nothing but 93 octane Shell V-Power. I installed this part last night, hoping to see the dramatic increase in mileage as mentioned in this thread, but only saw maybe 1mpg, if any at all. I usually get around 28.5-29mpg avg, and I still didn't break 30 today (which I never do unless I'm doing around 55). 
However, I am still stock, with only a Carbonio scoop intake. Hopefully I will see better fuel economy once I get flashed and start running at higher pressures, where this check valve is supposed to really help out. Even if the fuel economy gains _are_ exaggerated - from what I've read about the 2.0T, this fix (along with an after market DV) are strongly recommended with a new ECU program.
As I said, I've only run it on one trip thus far - but it's a run I've made 20 times the last few months. I'm at 3.500 miles on my 08, so maybe mileage will improve as I continue to break it in. I was skeptical about the 33-34 mpg @80mph - but I will definitely report in if I eventually see these numbers as well. </fingers crossed>


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saucer)*

This fix will most likely only improve mileage if your OEM valve was not holding properly. It's not some mileage miracle...if it was they would sell it on ebay.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great, someone with more muscular fingers than me has taken care of one quarter of the hard work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Correct, we dont claim any MPG increases. If your OEM valve was leaking boost, then logically, fixing it might improve your MPG, but only because it was suffering before hand due to the boost leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oliver20 (Mar 24, 2007)

John, Do you sell free the muffs of the PCV Fix???? I say it because a muff when it came to me to house, tape-worm the small one chatters for the curve and when I went to do the installation, the muff crushed. And queria to know it, if you me can send to Spain the muffs.
Regards


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

All of this makes sense. Wondering what kinda of mods are on the cars of people reporting 33-34mpg then? Hell, I want to mod my car for mpg, not performance. Hows that for a change? =p


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (oliver20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliver20* »_John, Do you sell free the muffs of the PCV Fix???? I say it because a muff when it came to me to house, tape-worm the small one chatters for the curve and when I went to do the installation, the muff crushed. And queria to know it, if you me can send to Spain the muffs.
Regards

I dont even know where to start there... Im assuming you mean, silicone hose? Try another translation program (im guessing) and send me an email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I dont even know where to start there... Im assuming you mean, silicone hose? Try another translation program (im guessing) and send me an email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








what is a muff??? tape-worm in cars???


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (oliver20)*

"I say it because a muff when it came to me to house, tape-worm the small one chatters for the curve and when I went to do the installation, the muff crushed."
I hate to poke fun, but that is one of the funniest sentences I have ever read. Good luck to both parties involved! The guys at EJ may need to hire a translator for his one








Good luck Oliver - no offense intended


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*









just making sure i installed it right.... the longer hose goes by the pcv (top) right?
what could possibly go wrong if you install it the other way around?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

yes the way in the picture that you linked to above is correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oliver20 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

John, excuse by the used translator. I say that if you sell silicone hoses since one of them, when I arrive the shipment, has a small crack in the curve and when hize the installation, cracked and it is had broken finds out.
Greetings


_Modified by oliver20 at 4:30 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (oliver20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliver20* »_John, excuse by the used translator.

Write in your language, and hopefully someone will be kind enough to translate.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (oliver20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliver20* »_John, excuse by the used translator. I say that if you sell silicone hoses since one of them, when I arrive the shipment, has a small crack in the curve and when hize the installation, cracked and it is had broken finds out.
Greetings

_Modified by oliver20 at 4:30 AM 12-22-2007_

I think the poor guy is trying to say his order came with a ruptured silicon hose and was asking if Eurojet is selling a replacement..
I think he's just being waaaay to kind.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Gotcha, Oliver please send me an email with your shipping address and your name and explaining again what happened. I will send you out replacement hoses and clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Gotcha, Oliver please send me an email with your shipping address and your name and explaining again what happened. I will send you out replacement hoses and clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is some awesome service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i just finished putting it on 5 min ago....it was a pain in the...;for some reason the piece of tube that goes on the intake mani went on like butta but the one that goes on the pcv end was a sob to say the least
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! 
a few weeks ago i posted about my car feeling lazy and boosting almost normally but not spiking and this little thingy fixed everything
i went to the dealership to have my pcv changed and they put the E revision since G is no longer available, but it still didn't fix much. the car idled better and the cold start issues went away but it still boosted like crap. 
on a side note, when i took off the oem hose there was oil in it?
is that good or bad? (dumb questioni know, i'm assuming bad )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Spax MC)*

Normal about the oil.
Glad you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oliver20 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

John, sent email.
Thanks.


----------



## dreamingat30fps (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (oliver20)*

So was this supposed to be selling for $45 at some point? It shows $70 on the site. Seems rather excessive to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*

No it was never selling for $45. We feel that $70 is not excessive at all. I don't believe the hundreds of customers who have picked one up feel so either.


----------



## dreamingat30fps (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah that's what happens when I skim through threads.
Anyways if that guy was able to build a similar fix for $25 I think $70 is excessive. I don't think it's going to stop people from buying it, hell I may have to buy one myself (and I'll defiantly feel the burn on my rear end). Just don't try to convince me a valve and some tubing is worth $70.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreamingat30fps* »_Yeah that's what happens when I skim through threads.
Anyways if that guy was able to build a similar fix for $25 I think $70 is excessive. I don't think it's going to stop people from buying it, hell I may have to buy one myself (and I'll defiantly feel the burn on my rear end). Just don't try to convince me a valve and some tubing is worth $70.

are you comparing regular 1" heater hose and a plastic valve to silicon hoses and a machined servicable valve assebly?? if you are comparing the two fixes and you think they are equal in value and quality you might just be an idiot, no offense but they are in no way equal


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreamingat30fps* »_Anyways if that guy was able to build a similar fix for $25 I think $70 is excessive. I don't think it's going to stop people from buying it, hell I may have to buy one myself (and I'll defiantly feel the burn on my rear end). Just don't try to convince me a valve and some tubing is worth $70.

The $25 fix requires that you cut the OEM hose connected to the PCV valve. Some people, like me, would rather replace that hose instead of chopping it up and adding clamps. I wanted to do it right, and I found that buying 90 degree hoses from Forge, the McMasters valve that DH recommends, include shipping costs for both, and 4 hose clamps from a local hardware store the total cost was more like $80, not $25. 
And that doesn't even address that the $25 fix valve is plastic, where as the EJ is metal and rebuildable.
So yes, you can rig a fix for $25, or you can do it right for more.


----------



## dreamingat30fps (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree you have to pay more to do it right and hell I'll pay the $70 to get it fixed right. Still don't think a valve and some tubing is worth $70. It's kind of like cables... you can spend hundreds of dollars on some Monster cables or buy some no name brand online for $15 that work just as well. Except in this case there is no one making the no name brand so you're stuck with the Monster cable or making your own out of stuff you find in your pocket.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreamingat30fps* »_I agree you have to pay more to do it right and hell I'll pay the $70 to get it fixed right. Still don't think a valve and some tubing is worth $70. It's kind of like cables... you can spend hundreds of dollars on some Monster cables or buy some no name brand online for $15 that work just as well. Except in this case there is no one making the no name brand so you're stuck with the Monster cable or making your own out of stuff you find in your pocket.

you missing the point the production of silicon hoses is not cheap nor is maching aluminum valve assemblies then of course their is a mark up that every company is allowed...they are in business to make money and if you look at all eurojet products nothing is really over priced and if you had siicon hoses made and you had a machine shop make you the same part and you got the spring, seal, and brass fitting you could have most likely bought two complete units from eurojet their is no way possible to get the same matched quality for the same price or cheaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreamingat30fps* »_I agree you have to pay more to do it right and hell I'll pay the $70 to get it fixed right. Still don't think a valve and some tubing is worth $70. It's kind of like cables... you can spend hundreds of dollars on some Monster cables or buy some no name brand online for $15 that work just as well. Except in this case there is no one making the no name brand so you're stuck with the Monster cable or making your own out of stuff you find in your pocket.


monster cables have an unlimited lifetime warenty, you can bu some cables and take sissors and cut them right in the store and they will replace them for free. so monster cables isnt a good comparison.

and eurojet kicks ass! thanks for the fix guys!


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*

For reference, the McMaster valve + forge non-flourolined silicone hoses + clamps costs more than $70.
The tubing is also custom shaped, making it even more expensive. EJ isn't using snippets of garden hose here. Plus the EJ valve seems to be all metal - much more durable than the nylon McMaster valve.
They also have to assemble them, ship them and cut a profit. You think your car is "worth" 25k? You ever tried to order a replacement OEM part? Next time you need a small piece of plastic from VW, feel free to share your thrifty disposition with a manager at the dealership.
I'm very happy with my fix - cheap, easy and durable mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

are they going to make these hoses a little larger. it was a pita getting this on. 
the pcv side is only in half way. im afraid if i push harder im going to brake something.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Gotcha, Oliver please send me an email with your shipping address and your name and explaining again what happened. I will send you out replacement hoses and clamps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have a similar issue... E-mail and im sent


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

if you have issues, please email.
We have new hoses being made but it may still be some time before they arrive. I have installed quite a few of these locally, and Ill admit, some are harder than others, but so far Ive gotten them all on with some elbow grease.
Those of you who are having issues though we can send out new hoses if you are not happy with the fitment, or if they are slipping off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thank you, 
please let me know if you received my e-mail


_Modified by NEW2B at 1:31 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah folks, they are a pain in the ass to get on, but you can get them on.

MY SUGGESTION is take the valve out and then put the hoses on AND then insert the valve in both hoses; it's easier to maneurver the darn things without the valve and other attached hose getting in the way, make sure you lube the hoses up too to get on or GOOD LUCK-OH and if you do take the valve out MAKE sure you put it in the right direction.







merry xmas


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

that might work too.
i was afraid taking it apart might cause more problems for me.
another idea i had after i broke my a55 trying to get this on was
using a wedge object to flare out the silicone ends. then as you pull 
it out quickly slide it over the pcv valve.
i tryed using windex to make it slide in easy. at the end 
my engine was spotless but the dam hose wont go in all the way


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

just placed my order finally for one, do you know at all when i should receive it? we have a track day coming up the 9th? any chance it would be here by then


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_just placed my order finally for one, do you know at all when i should receive it? we have a track day coming up the 9th? any chance it would be here by then 


same here. i just put in my order and i can't wait for my xmas goodies to be comming in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

Everything should be going out either Monday or Wednesday of this week, depending on the UPS schedule around the New Years Holiday.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what the regular shipping eta 5-7 days?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*

According to UPS Ground Transit Maps, our location in PA to FL is estimated to be 3 days transit time.
http://www.20squared.com/catalog/shipping.php


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBull_MkV* »_

same here. i just put in my order and i can't wait for my xmas goodies to be comming in























sent you an email regarding your order.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome i cant wait to get this stupid thing fixed and get her back on the track! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: damn you guys are quick! i already have a tracking number







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UnitedGTI. at 5:41 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_awesome i cant wait to get this stupid thing fixed and get her back on the track! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: damn you guys are quick! i already have a tracking number







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by UnitedGTI. at 5:41 PM 12-29-2007_

Ditto! I'm very impressed with 20squared! It's a saturday and they're busy making paper!!! Not a lot of companies still work like this. a round of







for all of you from 20squared if you ever come out to Hawaii!!!


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

This thing really works!!! My gf got this as my xmas presant and its the best presant I got. I never knew my car could be as powerful after installing this.


----------



## Freddieth (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello 
can someone (John?) answer me if the stock engine cover will still fit?
I have no special air induct, but K&N in the stock airbox....and that has to stay
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Freddieth)*

With the new silicone it will, however for now let us know upon ordering and we should be able to accomodate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im in the UK, if i order now will i get the new silicone and how long will it take to get to me


----------



## dreamingat30fps (Jun 10, 2005)

Would a bad PCV cause a chipped car to boost less than 10psi? I already replaced my DV thinking that might be bad and cause the most loss, but still wont go past 10psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (acespizee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acespizee* »_Im in the UK, if i order now will i get the new silicone and how long will it take to get to me









the new silicone is not yet in from Eurojet, so if you order now...the current version silicone will be included. Shipping times are all dependent on which method you choose and pay for. Contact me and I can get you a quote.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreamingat30fps* »_Would a bad PCV cause a chipped car to boost less than 10psi? I already replaced my DV thinking that might be bad and cause the most loss, but still wont go past 10psi.

It could be a number of things.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Freddieth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freddieth* »_Hello 
can someone (John?) answer me if the stock engine cover will still fit?
I have no special air induct, but K&N in the stock airbox....and that has to stay
thx

Mine did not fit, but its Ok, my Engine cover is still properly connectly on 3 of the 4 mounts.


----------



## Lolly Baggins (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

Hey John. Just ordered mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the new silicone is not yet in from Eurojet, so if you order now...the current version silicone will be included. Shipping times are all dependent on which method you choose and pay for. Contact me and I can get you a quote.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (acespizee)*

10psi loss sounds like a coupler that popped loose or is leaking, a bit too big to be a PCV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lolly Baggins (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey john, I had ordered the EJ Fix yesterday, I am assuming I will not get the new silicon? when it does come in, can I request it? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZrC (Aug 14, 2007)

Machined aluminum is better then plactic in more ways then one, I am very happy with my EJ pcv fix. And I can switch back to the stock hose if the pcv blows so the dealer will replace it for free.
Oh yea and Monster cables... just lol at the people that buy them.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (ZrC)*

I'm also thinking of ordering, but all this talk of "new silicon" has me on hold....


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

whats the difference with the new silicon.?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

Larger inner diameter for easier fitment, and longer lower hose to accommodate the engine cover a bit more.


----------



## Lolly Baggins (Nov 6, 2007)

...John?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Larger inner diameter for easier fitment, and longer lower hose to accommodate the engine cover a bit more.

Plus i'm hoping maybe...better quality ??
Don't wanna bash, but there has been one of two incidences of them cracking..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Lolly Baggins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lolly Baggins* »_Hey john, I had ordered the EJ Fix yesterday, I am assuming I will not get the new silicon? when it does come in, can I request it? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am sure there will be updates in this thread and similar other threads when the new silicone has arrived and ready to ship. Once that time comes, we can look into getting the new style to all those who would like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Plus i'm hoping maybe...better quality ??
Don't wanna bash, but there has been one of two incidences of them cracking..

I think one of the biggest reasons why these pieces have been a bit more prone to cracking is because of diameter of the hoses. With the larger diameter hoses, they are not as tight on the check valve and should eliminate the cracking in the future. Regardless, we have only had a couple of customers report back cracked hoses to us.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And everyone who has come forward with an issue has gotten new hoses sent out to them no Q's asked the same day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And everyone who has come forward with an issue has gotten new hoses sent out to them no Q's asked the same day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Of course


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im still waiting for my hoses that cracked and that was last week and i havent heard anything


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

I talked with John, and he said everything went out, but UPS was slow from the holidays. I've been waiting on a few things thru UPS lately.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_im still waiting for my hoses that cracked and that was last week and i havent heard anything

me 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

If you guys ordered from us and are waiting on hoses, contact me with your original Order Number and I will get a set out to you on Monday.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just to make sure i heard that they were coming with red hoses? is this still the case or am i losing my mind


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah i guess i have the old one with the blue rubber inside... that thing is terrible ridiculous trying to get it on without the ends crumbling....


----------



## NanoFSITurbo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*

i made an order in early december, and my order status is still back ordered. whats going on with that? Cus from what i've been reading some orders have already been delivered. I made an email also, which has not been replied to :\


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (NanoFSITurbo)*

To whom, if you ordered through us directly please contact me and we will get you sorted. If you ordered through 20 squared, it would be best to PM or email or call them directly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (dreamingat30fps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreamingat30fps* »_I agree you have to pay more to do it right and hell I'll pay the $70 to get it fixed right. Still don't think a valve and some tubing is worth $70. It's kind of like cables... you can spend hundreds of dollars on some Monster cables or buy some no name brand online for $15 that work just as well. Except in this case there is no one making the no name brand so you're stuck with the Monster cable or making your own out of stuff you find in your pocket.

yea we arent talking hondas with homemade turbo mufflers here, do it right.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i received my replacements very quickly 
thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvtaco* »_
yea we arent talking hondas with homemade turbo mufflers here, do it right.









I'm making my own muffler








and the turbo honda guys make their own to do it out of aluminum to save weight on their already light cars.. bastards!!!!


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I might have to get my hands on one of these EJ Fixes...


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*

how does this fix compare with the bsh fix?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm making my own muffler








and the turbo honda guys make their own to do it out of aluminum to save weight on their already light cars.. bastards!!!!

I came across a post on a welding forum of a guy doing that to an Audi, IIRC think it was a UrS4.
At first I thought "WTF", then I realized people actually do it


----------

